# CADIAN vs CATACHAN



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

All you IG players out there I would like to know some differances between the two in detail. Strategies, fluff and just all around differances between Cadian and Catachan.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

catachan are the hardened nam marines that pose and came out from the concept of Rambo. Cadian is just like the mobile infantry from starship troopers, loads and expendable. cadian strategy is to overwhlem the opponent in numbers while advancing bit by bit. But, catachan is more based around guerilla warfare which makes them harder to kill of


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

So in game do they play differantly?(have differant stats, special abilities) Or is it pure fluff?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

they play the same now, but a few years ago (in 2000) Catachans had a special codex, they were able to ambush, use traps, had snipers with poison and could not use artillery IIRC.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Using the IG codex and doctrines you can use cadians and catachans. Catachans are light infantry and get some bonuses just for being jungle fighters, they do have to lower their armour save to 6+. Cadians get lots of stormtroopers and get consripts.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

ive been playing death world veterans for 10 years now. Thats the original Catachans. I also still use the Catachan codex, because its got better rules and different abilities compared to the new dex. My Catachan army is a vet, vet army and they each equal about 2 SM in jungle. 

The average amount of points my DWV's (death world vets) are, is about 18 pts. Even without jungle they can easily taken on SM toe to toe. Although Catachans don't use tanks and other tanky stuff and they don't have waves and waves of men. So if your a stereotype IG player you'd be better off staying the furthest away from Catachans.

Fluff wise, a Catachan IS better than a marine. The only thing SM have on em is power armour, thats about the only dif (game terms and fluff).
Cadians are awesome soldiers which work well in ranks and files, Catachans are bloody good fighters who are each worth 10 from any other regiment but they're not the best rank and file soldiers.

You can download the Catachan dex from the GW site and I suggest you do.
Its a bloody good read.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

cadiansfor tanks and lots of fire power. Catachans for gritty up close nastyness


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

do you know if the new codex will also include an update of the catachans or will they still use the codex from the internet. So are they basically sneaky and fairly good in close combat? I always imaged that IG really sucked in hth.


----------



## cunny funt (Feb 11, 2009)

not my cup of tea catachans.

too busy bodybuilding to do any fighting.


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

hahahah why dont you like that flavor of tea? I primarily play vs daemons eldar and grey knights so you dont recomend playing them?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope Catachan get their own specific traits like they did in the last codex, otherwise they are just ripped Cadians without armour on. 

Have to admit the new catachan plastics are very good, they've been done justice in model terms, just hope the rules back them up!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

Game wise with the current rules and doctrines Cadians are more of a shock troop come to think of it I think they are called Cadian shock troops
They are grenadiers witch means you can take some Storm Troopers as troops instead of elites they have some other doctrines
Catachan Are Jugle fighters They can move through the Jungle easier and can see further the standard troops in the game They see 12 inches in the jungle and cant use laser cannons and the only get +6 save a small trade off if your fighting in the jungle 

Fluff 
Cadians are born to be soldiers pretty much they are tought that from a young age. They go into youth armies and then in there teens become white shields 
Then if they live they go on to become full fledged cadian shock troopers. Cadian remind me of the quintessential imperial guard regiment 

Catachans are some bad arse fighters they grow on on death worlds that are super hostile They do not like commissars and have been known to frag them in the field They each have a knife a knife a catacah Fang, 
They learn to shoot at you ages. They also use ogryns and get along with them were other regiment do not


good books to read to learn some more about them 

Gunheads is about a Cadians 

Death world is about the catachans

both novels give good fluff on them


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Aren't doctrines being removed and replaced by orders?


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Plus Catachans ( jungle fighters ) can use H flamers, which rock in the hands of a IG units, no BS needed woooot.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Under curent rules, here are the difs:

Cadians:
-Low armor (same as every other guardsman)
-Usualy use Autocannons & grenade launchers

Catachans:
-Low_er_ armor
-Usualy use flamers and are the only ones who get heavy flamers
-Get bonus's when in jungles

Other than that they are exactly the same. period. You can even have them both in the same army. 

Fluffwise they are verry diferent, and if you play a fluffy army, you will build them diferently, but all the options in the codex are available to both regiments. 


Flufwise, I dont like either, Catachans are to much the super awsome to-good-to-be-real architype, witch is ruined by the fact that they die in droves on the board unless in cover, and cadians just seem so... suicidal. I made my own fluff.


As far as models, I have known people who played vannila guard with all catachan models, and people to play jungle fighters with cadian models. Its all down to two things, what do you want to do, and is your oponent alright with it? (in tournys, you have to use cadians as vanilla, and catachans as jungle fighters though[unless you do some modifications, witch is a whole new can o' worms]) I like the cadian models for one simple reason. While catachans come with 20 men, with enughf lasguns for all, 4 flamers and 4 laspistol&CCweapon sets, cadians have all that + 4grenade launchers, witch wether I use them or not, are extra bits. 


Just my $0.02, like I said its all down to what you want to do and what you can get away with. 


Welcome to the underdogs of 40K!

Well, for the next month anyhoo. :biggrin:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Do catachans get preffered enemy for orks? Or am I mixed up with armagedon vets?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

thats armaggeddon steel legion. Catachans take on every one.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

fuzzawakka said:


> hahahah why dont you like that flavor of tea? I primarily play vs daemons eldar and grey knights so you dont recomend playing them?


In jungle with demopacks they are especially good against; DE, Elder, deamons, greynights, all SM, chaos sm, chaos traitors, tyranids, necrons, orks, High elves, Dwarfs, tau and lizardmen.:good: (also any other race I've forgotten).

Other wise they're like normal guard just less tanks and less tanks. But theyve got tons of demopacks. And trust me, demopacks are bloody awesome. I never go anywhere without at least 8. 

love em and you'll love em.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Demo Packs are indeed scary.. found out how scary when a friend of mine in a game suddenly popped his stormtroopers out of the side of the board and threw one on my sisters.. BANG.. half a squad gone. And that was only 1 and it didn't hit properly..
Good thing it's a 1 shot wonder


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You can't shout "_Get to tha Choppa!_" If your a Cadian...


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Cadian or Catachan? Go with neither, and choose Death Korps of Krieg!


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefered Steel Legion... they should bring them back, BRING THEM BACK YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

elysians man spec ops FTW!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I personally have a ton of cadian minis but I am slowly building up a catachan contingent, another difference no one has mentioned which is suprising is the sentinal variants. Cadians is boxed in cockpit with autocannon, where as catachans are open top flamer/chainsaw, although the new rules will do away with the names of the patterns.

Bring back valhallans we need some good russian love in GW


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The reason no one mentioned the sentinals is because anyone can use any of the variants. They arent unique to the regiments their named after.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Catachans have some awesome fluff! Very Hard to play outside of a jungle though! and realistically your only going to play in a jungle maybe 10% of the time! I have a 1000pt army and i use them whenever i get the chance because they are SO much fun! but as has been said i use them with there veterans codex! not the new codex which i suppose would be called the "OFFICIAL" rules for them. Inside a jungle, they own just about anyone though!


----------

